# 1940 4-gill western flyer



## prewarkid

After looking for a couple of years I finally found an original 4-gill. The bike is covered in surface rust and is going to need a major overhauling.  The rims and tires are toast and will be replaced.   Everything else looks great.   The one thing that has me stumped are the pedals.  What are the correct ones for this model?    












 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

*4 gill*

Holy  s**t! Awesome bike ...worth the wait...nice!


----------



## RJWess

Whats up with the forks? I have never seen anything like that. Fantastic bike by the way.


----------



## prewarkid

*Thanks.*



RJWess said:


> Whats up with the forks? I have never seen anything like that. Fantastic bike by the way.




The forks are made up of three main parts not including the truss rods and are held together with bolts.  I'll take photos tomorrow after I clean them.


----------



## Boris

Great Bike!!!


----------



## eazywind

*These pedals*

These pedals. You can see them behind the green bike. Teardrop persons. Marc


----------



## ratina

Awesome! Hope you just clean it up and keep the original paint!


----------



## prewarkid

*Pedals.*

Thanks easywind.  I was hoping it wasn't those pedals..$...   The bike is going to stay original paint.  I'm not a big fan of restored bikes.  I'm going to try and bring back the paint and clean every nut and bolt.


----------



## rollfaster

*Very nice find*

Congrads on the 4 gill. Too bad the rims are shot but theres always something on these old bikes that needs replaced.


----------



## fordsnake

Great find! I'm sure you've seen this? http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle799


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Nice find .....*

Very cool .... I can't wait to see it in person ....


----------



## vincev

Very nice bike.


----------



## prewarkid

I finished cleaning the tank and truss fork.  Next is the frame.  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## prewarkid

I furnished cleaning the frame, the chrome parts and began putting it back together.  I picked up a complete A/C speedometer from "BIKE"  that I will using. The fenders have been cleaned and will have the braces and the lights bracket riveted back on hopefully by tomorrow.   







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rollfaster

*Looking good*

Love seeing the (in progress) pics.


----------



## DonChristie

Lookin good, Joey! Isn't this what we all love!


----------



## cyclingday

Outstanding!

 It looks like were going to have to host a Cleveland Welding Company Picnic, to rival the annual Shelby Invasion, Cycletruck Convoy, and the Huffman Happening.


----------



## Larmo63

These forks are interesting and work great. The big bolts that hold the legs on 

have a cam type shoulder so you can align the front end. Very well engineered.

I have an old set of Western flyer blackwalls somewhere......


----------



## RustyK

That looks great! Can't wait to see it done


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Marty don't forget the ......*



cyclingday said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> It looks like were going to have to host a Cleveland Welding Company Picnic, to rival the annual Shelby Invasion, Cycletruck Convoy, and the Huffman Happening.



Isn't that ride the same day as the Colson Collaboration & the Elgin Extravaganza ??? We should just make it a anything goes ride .... Oh wait a minute .... wait a minute ... that's every month at the CC rides ... Frank


----------



## prewarkid

I went over to my friends shop today and finished the fenders.  I worked the fenders and had the braces riveted back on along with light bracket.  I added a washers for support on the light bracket.   










 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## slick

cyclingday said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> It looks like were going to have to host a Cleveland Welding Company Picnic, to rival the annual Shelby Invasion, Cycletruck Convoy, and the Huffman Happening.




I'm down with that. We can call it the Roadmaster Rumble. HAHA!! I think quite a few CWC bikes could shine there nicely. Let's pick a month and do it.

Oh and the 4 gill looks incredible buddy. Glad it made it into good hands where it will be ridden instead of parked in a collection.


----------



## Larmo63

Looks good! Will it make it to the Cyclone Coasters March ride?


----------



## prewarkid

*Ride*



Larmo63 said:


> Looks good! Will it make it to the Cyclone Coasters March ride?




I'm hoping I'll have it finished by then.  I just need to lace one rim, clean the rack and a few other small details.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Great looking job,Dont you just love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## prewarkid

I finished lacing the rims,  mounted the tires, lights and  set up the speedo..   I see light at the end of the tunnel.   








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## prewarkid

I finally finished putting it back together.  I think I have over 40hrs into it.   
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cyclingday

It looks awesome, Joey.
So what happened to, "I'm a Schwinn guy?"


----------



## rollfaster

*Damn Joey!*

This bike looks great. Very happy for you man. Rob.


----------



## bike

*Killer*

SPEEDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## prewarkid

*Being a Schwinn guy.*



cyclingday said:


> It looks awesome, Joey.
> So what happened to, "I'm a Schwinn guy?"




Marty,
You out of all people will understand what I'm about to write.  When you are a schwinn guy and you have aquired the top end Schwinns you begin to look at other brand bikes to feed the bicycle habit.  
BTW. It doesn't ride as good as any of my Schwinns.


----------



## prewarkid

*Speeedo*



bike said:


> SPEEDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!




Paul,
Thanks again for the speeeeedo!


----------



## RustyK

That Western Flyer is totally kick ass. Coolest thing I've seen on the site!


----------



## DonChristie

That came out real nice! Those head lites are out of this world! Don't worry about Marty, he has more Schwinns then we all do! Gonna ride her this Sunday?


----------



## prewarkid

*Sunday*



schwinndoggy said:


> That came out real nice! Those head lites are out of this world! Don't worry about Marty, he has more Schwinns then we all do! Gonna ride her this Sunday?




Hi Don,
I'll have it out on Sunday. Hopefully it won't rain.  I might slap on some repop chaintreads for safety.   The original tires look like they might go soon.  The last thing I need is a blow out riding  down a hill in Belmont.


----------



## Oldnut

*Cwc bikes*

These prewar cwc bikes are looking better every time I see one hmm might be time to get one


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Sick bike brotha lots of swet equity there. Very nice...


----------



## Freqman1

That turned out really nice. Almost enough to motivate me to tearing into my Four Gill and making it presentable. Regarding the ride; I'll take the Shockmaster over the knee action Schwinn springer any day. The pogo seat isn't the most comfortable seat ever made either! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

prewarkid said:


> Marty,
> You out of all people will understand what I'm about to write.  When you are a schwinn guy and you have aquired the top end Schwinns you begin to look at other brand bikes to feed the bicycle habit.
> BTW. It doesn't ride as good as any of my Schwinns.




Welcome to the dark side, brother!


----------



## Djshakes

How much do a set of those tear drop pedals cost?


----------



## prewarkid

*Pedals*



Djshakes said:


> How much do a set of those tear drop pedals cost?




Hey Tim,
Persons teardrop pedals sell for $150-$300 depending on condition.


----------



## fatbike

Nice work cleaning that bike up. I had the same bike and they ride really nice with the taller than normal head tube. Just a little bigger frame than normal. Didn't Tailwinds just purchase that same bike on eBay a couple months back?

Any how, great bike.

I had a set of really nice original persons majestics on my 4 gill WF. And they looked killer on the bike.


----------



## prewarkid

fatbike said:


> Nice work cleaning that bike up. I had the same bike and they ride really nice with the taller than normal head tube. Just a little bigger frame than normal. Didn't Tailwinds just purchase that same bike on eBay a couple months back?
> 
> Any how, great bike.
> 
> I had a set of really nice original persons majestics on my 4 gill WF. And they looked killer on the bike.




The fork has a lot of play specially when turning. It Could be that the springs are worn out?  I purchased the bike from Tailwinds.


----------



## fatbike

What I did to correct that was add two small washers one on each side on the inner fork lower bolts.

Nothing to do with springs. 

The fork arms that attached the front wheel, those large bolts one on either side that thread horizontally. Place a thin washer on the inner part, you will not see it and it will eliminate side ways play. Fork itself is probably in my opinion the best springer made to withstand the weigh of an adult and not bottom out. Great forkd if there adjusted and maintained.


----------



## prewarkid

Between the arm and the upper part?  Please see the photo where I pointed the pen.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man

Awesome find. I love the look of the dual headlights. That fork is interesting. Overall cool bike!


----------



## JAF/CO

*loose fork arm*

that bolt is a shoulder bolt , if it is tight I have seen some of them with a thin brass washer for a shim


----------



## fatbike

prewarkid said:


> Between the arm and the upper part?  Please see the photo where I pointed the pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yep! That's where I added a Washer on either side


----------



## Talewinds

Ahhh, I owned her for a minute! Looks terrific after the cleanup, it was worth the hard work!
 I love the 4-Gill bikes, alas, maybe one will find me again in the future.


----------



## fatbike

Talewinds said:


> Ahhh, I owned her for a minute! Looks terrific after the cleanup, it was worth the hard work!
> I love the 4-Gill bikes, alas, maybe one will find me again in the future.




You didn't owning long enough Talewinds.


----------



## RandomParts

prewarkid said:


> Hi Don,
> I'll have it out on Sunday. Hopefully it won't rain.  I might slap on some repop chaintreads for safety.   The original tires look like they might go soon.  The last thing I need is a blow out riding  down a hill in Belmont.




I was hoping that we would see your bike on Sunday and get a pic of it next to my lowly bent tank Western Flyers.  Awesome bike.


----------



## prewarkid

I was going to ride it on Sunday but decided to take my rusty 36 schwinn klunker instead.  I didn't want it to start rusting again or the saddle to get damaged.   I'll definitely have it out on the next ride.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

